

JS0N – A lightweight C JSON parser - api
https://github.com/quartzjer/js0n

======
octetcloud
No API docs, no concept of nesting that I can see (see first point), no
streaming mode (so not low-memory), ...

Fun to write, I'm sure, but there are better fast low-level json decoders.

------
zimpenfish
More of a tokeniser than a parser, I'd say.

